# Brittany Ferries to France



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

We always go to France in September but this year we have decided to go in June.wWe want to go south and we thought that instead of going by Tunnel as normal(wife doe'snt sail well)we would risk the fast ferry with Brittany Ferries from Portsmouth to Cherbourg!!The extra cost would be negated by less mileage and fuel saving.Anyone used this crossing?Is it smooth!Can one park at the Terminal the night before?What should we see in the Cherbourg peninsular?Heading down to La Puy de Fou as we have wanted to go to the evening shows for some time then down to Carcassonne.Got 3 weeks so not in a hurry!Can one get a discounted price with Brittany ferries anywhere(ie Caravan Club)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*10%*

Hi, I cab get you 10% off

I have sent you a PM

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The Cherburg peninsular is about100 miles.
La puy de feu is a fantastic show or was when we saw it too many years ago to remember.Normandy and Britainy are my favourite areas of France
Gulf be Morbihan.
The crossing is usually ok
Dave p


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Ferry or Eurotunnel*

Brittany Ferry only running from Poole because the jetty at Weymouth is under repair. Used the Poole crossing many times (in our yacht years ago) so can tell you the distance is exactly 65 knautical miles. It takes about 2-3 of these to get out of Poole harbour, then along off Swanage and St Albans Head-tuther end harbour to negotiate to dock, so time actually at sea is 2 and half hours. Look at the map and you will see, the cost is more than the tunnel. Best crossing though by sea. 
Yes you can park overnight at the boarding area still as far as I know.
Wendy


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

You get a good discount through the CC but only if you book at least a week on one of their sites or 7+ camping cheques.

We usually save about £100 this way when travelling with them from Plymouth to Roscoff.

We also love Brittany. Dinan, on the river Rance is worth a visit.

Cazzie


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Cazzie said:


> You get a good discount through the CC but only if you book at least a week on one of their sites or 7+ camping cheques.
> 
> We usually save about £100 this way when travelling with them from Plymouth to Roscoff.
> Cazzie


Well, I've just booked Plymouth - Roscoff & return Caen - Portsmouth with the CC (& obtained the discount), but there was NO requirement to book one of their sites or to purchase camping cheques.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The Cherburg peninsular is about100 miles.
> La puy de feu is a fantastic show or was when we saw it too many years ago to remember.Normandy and Britainy are my favourite areas of France
> Gulf be Morbihan.
> The crossing is usually ok
> Dave p


I bet your using a so called 'smart' phone to send this Dave................ it shows.!!!!!
Get back to the desktop.

Ray.


----------

